# Hello



## ericmic (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello, My name is Eric and I have never been on any kind of forum before. So bear with me. I live in kearney, Missouri near Kansas City. I am married and have 3 kids. I have a great outdoors propane smoker. I have been smoking for about two years off and on. But am really getting into it now . I have been smoking every weekend for a couple of months and can't seem to get enough. I want to smoke with a wood smoker so I am building the two barrel stacked smoker. Mostly for a hobby and fun. So just wanted to say hey


----------



## wvsmokeman (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Eric!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome aboard Eric.  Please feel free to share your smoking adventures with us.  Also, don't hesitate to ask questions or draw from the endless information provided by the friendly folks here.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome Eric -

It's a great feeling to smoke and this is the greatest forum on the net! If you have any questions feel free to ask. Until then ... look around and learn!


----------



## squeezy (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome Eric to the SMF ... I'm sure you will find all that you are looking for and more!

We like pics of food porn and looking forward to see your homebuilt smoker.


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 26, 2007)

Welcome Eric to SMF ...lots of good peeps and info here !


----------



## billyq (Apr 26, 2007)

You've got the bug.  There is no going back.  And remember...perfection is unattainable.......but you sure can try!!!!!


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 27, 2007)

welcome to SMF, you have found another home


----------



## meowey (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## hhersh (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome to smf any question about "Q" can be answered in the pages of this forum, don't be a stranger !!


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF ericmic. Sounds like you have indeed caught the smoking bug.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Be sure to check out Jeff's free 5 day eCourse, tons of great info!!! Great folks here so jump right in, the smoke is thin and blue!! 

Glad you found us!!


----------



## jts70 (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome! I to am new to the forum, don't worry GREAT FOLKS here with lots advice! So jump in and have some fun!!


----------



## buddy (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Eric glad your here.


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 27, 2007)

Welcome to SMF ericmic. Glad to have you aboard. Looking forward to your posts. Please ask questions and share your smokes (food pics). 

While you're here go over to the Push Pin Map and give MO another dot. We gotta put those MI people back where they belong!

http://www.frappr.com/?a=constellati...id=68720050543

Also we are having a gathering in Clinton Mo June 15, 16, & 17. You and your family are more than welcome to attend. There are threads posted about it under the Events category. Hope to see you there.

Keep Smokin


----------



## Dutch (Apr 27, 2007)

Well nobody did it so I guess I'll have to step up and take care of business. . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Eric- "hey" back at you!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Welcome to SMF!!


----------



## msmith (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard Eric.


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 28, 2007)

welcome pull up your smoker and get  your smoke on


----------



## gypc (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF my friend. You have crossed over now!!!


----------



## cheech (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I hope that you will be able to join us this summer at our gathering it is right in your backyard this year.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 28, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.
Another Missourian. We'll take him.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

Eric did you put your push pin on the map? There's a race going on and you may put Misourri over the top!


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 30, 2007)

welcome to smf. glad you found us. i use a homemade smoker too.


----------



## ultramag (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to SMF ericmic!!!


----------



## ericmic (May 2, 2007)

How do I get to the push pin map? Thanks Eric


----------



## bbq bubba (May 2, 2007)

Try this eric http://www.frappr.com/?a=constellati...id=68720050543


----------



## db bbq (May 2, 2007)

Eric
Welcome to the "Smokiest Place on Earth"......... DB BBQ


----------



## domn8_ion (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.


----------

